# What is this and why dont the goats eat it?



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

Pics below:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Anybody know what it is?


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

i have this stuff too! not sure what it is though


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

It's beautiful whatever it is. I wonder if they don't eat it because it is toxic?


----------



## gmos719 (Apr 19, 2013)

It's called ground ivy, its poisonous in high quantities but goats don't eat it because of its bitter taste.


----------



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

gmos719 said:


> It's called ground ivy, its poisonous in high quantities but goats don't eat it because of its bitter taste.


Thanks!


----------



## gmos719 (Apr 19, 2013)

1ryan231 said:


> Thanks!


You are welcome!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Interesting!


----------

